
RISC-V userspace emulator library - ingve
https://github.com/fwsGonzo/libriscv#risc-v-userspace-emulator-library
======
swetland
It's always fun seeing different approaches to these things. I've been
tinkering with a simple RV32I/RV32IM simulator lately -- less fancy, not
bothering with ELF loading or emulating linux syscalls or the like yet. I did
have fun rigging it up to run the riscv-compliance test suite.

[https://github.com/swetland/riscv](https://github.com/swetland/riscv)

------
zozbot234
What does this do that qemu-user doesn't? The readme doesn't say.

~~~
simcop2387
It's not immediately clear if you don't know some of the stuff it mentions in
the readme already. It looks like this is a freestanding/embedded userspace
emulator. That is, unlike qemu-user's way of doing things, this doesn't do a
systemcall translation layer to make linux binaries work on different
architectures. This instead is emulating an unconnected (mostly) riscv
processor in userspace and letting you run programs for that riscv processor
easily as they're elf binaries.

------
justicezyx
Nice, the power of open source underpins riscv's strategy. Hardware innovation
heading to a new blazing era.

